

Nobody's going to steal your idea (2012) - adenot
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2012/11/02/nobody-will-steal-your-idea/#.VXEoj7pfBig.hackernews

======
ratfacemcgee
thats just what an idea thief would say... ;-)

